# Yay! Kitten is home



## shutterbug0629 (May 28, 2014)

I got to bring my kitten home today! I believe its a girl. I'm so happy and excited. She is so precious. I'm still trying to figure out a name for her. Any suggestions on an unisex or girl names. Here are a few photos of her.  dont know why the photos come out sideways on my phone?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Shutterbug, She is adorable! 
And because of coloration, I'm pretty sure, she's a she!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is such a beautiful baby! How old is she? As far as a name you may want to give her a few days and see what fits her personality.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Awww what a delight! A good friend of mine has one named Olive, but it's always _so_ hard getting pictures of her, especially when they are so young and active! Kudos to you for being able to do so despite it all! I love her facial markings, and her li'l pink nose despite her dark coloring!

Any particular characteristics about her that can help us with naming? She's gonna be well loved!

Here's a link for all kinds of names:Tortoiseshell Cat Names, Distinctive Names for Tortoiseshell Kittens, Page 1
And a bit about her coloring: Tortoiseshell Cat, Tortoiseshell Color Pattern Tortie Cat, Calico Cat 

Hope you let us know what the final decision is!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aaaah, look at that little face and those huge eyes! She looks absolutely tiny - how old is she?


----------



## Kaylarrrg (Jun 1, 2014)

Aww she looks like a little teddy bear, or a cub! So cute!


----------



## shutterbug0629 (May 28, 2014)

Thank you. She is such a delight. She is so playful too and super funny. She knows how to entertain herself too. She is 6 weeks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Arizona-Heat (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like one of my kittens.[IMG][/IMG]

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Arizona-Heat (Nov 14, 2013)

Argg

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I love the variety of colors and the sweet innocence. Congratulations and lots of loving years together.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Aweee she is sooo cute!!! xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krazykatman (Jun 9, 2014)

What a cute kitty! What about Sophie. I like that name.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh she is cute, congratulations on your new addition. I like Krazykatmans suggestion, she looks like a Sophie


----------

